# '95 240 SX vs. Silvia S14



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

i was wondering if there was any difference in the 240 SX in North America and the Silvia S14 in Japan.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

how are the two engines different? would it be very expensive for me to convert it into a silvia? and if i convert it, would it be 100% the same? sorry for asking all these questions, cos i wanna find out as much as possible b4 i buy it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Project-X said:


> *how are the two engines different? would it be very expensive for me to convert it into a silvia? and if i convert it, would it be 100% the same? sorry for asking all these questions, cos i wanna find out as much as possible b4 i buy it. *


ka24de has 2.4L and 155hp
Sr20det is a 2L and has 208hp


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the sr20det is a 2.0L with a turbo and an aluminum block. the ka24de is a 2.4L non-turbo(NA) with an iron block. while the sr20 does have 50 more hp stock the ka is still a great engine. the advantages of the sr20 are that it is turbo'd from the factory and has huge aftermarket support since the silvia (japanese version of the 240 if you didn't know) is about the most popular car for young auto enthusiasts over there. the ka24 on the other hand, has 400cc's more displacement, giving it better torque an iron block, and a fairly low (read: turbo-friendly) compression ratio. these all add up to an engine that can take 300+ hp with out building the internals. once you do build the internals, the ka still has the advantage of being an iron block, allowing it to hold more power than the sr20. the sr20 block is not really reliable past 500hp. getting more than that would require you to put iron cylinder liners in. then again, do you really need that much power? the fact that the sr20 is designed for RHD also means doing that swap will require modification of the wiring harness. boosting the ka would still be my choice though, since it will have more low-end torque. the only disadvantage to the ka is that there is no way to adjust cam timing due to its two stage timming chain. also, it will be a little hardr to find parts, but just about anything you could need is made for them, there just aren't 50 different companies to make each part.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

according to the replies, i guess the 240 would be a good buy for me eh? even though the silvia has more hp than the 240 that's just bcos it has a turbo, but that would be easily solved by installing a turbo in the 240. but one thing is that it might take me awhile to get use to the car, cause ive been hearing that its hard to drive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

were you planning on importing a silvia from japan?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

i would want to do that but i live in canada and only 17. so i wouldn't have the money to do that. and whenever i get enough money to import a silvia, it would be a S15.


----------



## Skyliner* (Mar 14, 2008)

jw where in canada? i have a skyline you could buy haha. 8k.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

bizzy b said:


> the fact that the sr20 is designed for RHD also means doing that swap will require modification of the wiring harness. boosting the ka would still be my choice though, since it will have more low-end torque. the only disadvantage to the ka is that there is no way to adjust cam timing due to its two stage timming chain. also, it will be a little hardr to find parts, but just about anything you could need is made for them, there just aren't 50 different companies to make each part.


To install an SR20DET, the entire KA engine wiring harness has to be replaced with the SR engine harness along with the SR ECU; not a hard job as long as your're comfortable working with electrical wiring. There are many many articles on the SR conversion.

There is no KA disadvantage with adjustable cam sprockets as they are readily available from several vendors.


----------



## mrme (Mar 16, 2013)

the silvia and the 240sx have similar bodys but the headlights and the tail lights are different. also the 240sx is slower and more plain looking. 

these are nissan performance cars from slowest to fastest 240sx, silvia, 350z and the skyline.


----------

